# Mac mini's Ati Radeon and 1600 x 1054 resolution possible?



## z1freeride (May 16, 2007)

I bought a samsung synmaster 215tw 21" widescreen lcd. I have a rev a mac mini. Tech specs say that the ati radeon can handle the resolution I need for this monitor: 1600x1054. I bought this display configure x program to manually set the radeon to 1600 x 1054. But the LCD is still black (no picture).

I'm able to hook up my dvd player to the lcd (via rca) and it works just fine.

Anybody know what's going on?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, is this dvi, dual link dvi, or vga? is the refresh rate at that resolution one that the monitor supports? was this resolution available before installing the software? just because the max resolution that the card supports is greater than that of the monitor, doesn't mean it will support the monitor's native resolution as it may be an odd ball size that isn't allowed by the mini. just because it may be listed by ati as supported on the 9200, doesn't mean that apple allows it with the os.


----------

